# Braudino Facia Panels



## Superoo (3/10/12)

Howdy Lads,
Seeing as I've made some other stuff on the AHB forum recently...

I would just like to let all you Braudino fans know that I can post you a 'stick on' facia panel in either of the styles below for $20 including postage.

Can customise text - add $5.
Can add your logo, but it MUST be in black and white, no colours - Add $10.

Can also be useful as a template for cutting holes in the enclosure.

I have used a sample box shown to me by Real_Beer, (thank you), which is the box specified in the assembly instructions.

PM me if you are interested.

Cheers,
Chris


In Silver...




In Black...


----------



## PeteQ (3/10/12)

PM sent!!


----------



## bonj (3/10/12)

Great work superoo!
I love the little community that has sprung up around these things.


----------



## Edak (3/10/12)

Awesome, I would totally have one if I had gone with the masses and used Mathos controller instead of building my own in parallel with him.


----------



## Superoo (3/10/12)

Hi Edak,

I can make a custom panel no probs, but would need just a photo and some outside dimensions of your controller to give you an idea on price.

If it was about the same as the standard one, you could probably add 10 bucks for doing a special, that would be about it.

Then if you wanted to go ahead, we would just get a good square/front on photo of your controller, and you'd give me a few dimensions.

Cheers,
Chris





Edak said:


> Awesome, I would totally have one if I had gone with the masses and used Mathos controller instead of building my own in parallel with him.


----------



## real_beer (3/10/12)

Boy you moved quick on that Chris I only just got home!

Lads the work Chris does is amazing. I also saw a fantastic sample of an idea he's done for Cuckoo Cock O Oh cock who was it oh thats right Cocko, which isn't for me to divulge here but it really is a great idea & looks terrific.

As you can see 'The Stig' (the real one Version 2 who was shafted by the other three multi- millionaires) gives his approval to my Keg Tags.
The webcam picture isn't the greatest quality but when I get my Facia Panel & apply it to my controller I'll take a good quality shot & post it.



You wont be disappointed with anything you order off Chris he's very professional & a very nice person as well.
It was great to meet you Chris & thanks again for the quick work.

Cheers,
Tony


----------



## Superoo (3/10/12)

No Probs Tony,
The panel is in todays post.

Let me know if any issues.

I made the 4 switch holes a bit smaller - 13mm.
Left the screw holes large enough to go over the screws though, as said if you try to screw theu the panel it will probably get distorted a bit by the head of the screw and look crappy.

cheers,
Chris


----------



## real_beer (3/10/12)

Superoo said:


> No Probs Tony,
> The panel is in todays post.
> 
> Let me know if any issues.
> ...


Thanks Chris,

I'll carefully apply it when it arrives and let you know how I went & then post a pic here.

Just to clarify for for others, the stick on Fascia Panel is a flexible film like label which is applied like a transfer sticker. It's not made of the same material the Keg Tags are, although I think Chris could make them from it for a higher cost. He showed me the technique on how to align & apply the material & it's really quite simple to do. The material itself looks mickey mouse, I really liked & ordered the silver.


----------



## notung (3/10/12)

Love the look of them Superoo! I will absolutely send you some $$$ for one. You may have inspired me to play around with the home brewery logo too! Will have a go before getting in contact...


----------



## Superoo (3/10/12)

No worries Notung,

Just make sure your logo is in black and white and its simple.

cheers,
Chris


----------



## breakbeer (4/10/12)

hahaha, I took some metallic silver vinyl home last night intending to wrap the box in it, then I saw this. Much better


----------



## real_beer (6/10/12)

Hey Chris.

Sorry the photo isn't the greatest, I couldn't stop the reflection very well without getting my ugly mug in the shot.
My holes were slightly out because I had to align the screen with the hole in the face panel so I used some washers to cover my cockup.


I'm extremely pleased with what you've done in fact I love it  

Now I've just got to get the thing to work. My assembly and or soldering skills have let me down badly so I've probably got a week or two of messing about finding the problem. At least it didn't explode in a puff of smoke :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## Superoo (9/10/12)

Thanks for posting that Real_beer, 

looks nice, good luck with the electrical side....

cheers,
Chris


----------



## Superoo (31/10/12)

Just a note to say I'll be away until about mid december, so wont be able to do any more of these until then.
I have some made up if you want to order I can get them away Fridays post.

Also, adding the simple really logo costs $1, and I'm donating that to the AHB forum administrator.

cheers,
Chris


----------



## Jay Cee (31/10/12)

Superoo, it's brilliant what you are offering lately, first with the keg tags, now these front panels.


----------



## Superoo (11/3/13)

Just bumping this thread to advise that i can still make these for you, plus can do custom control panel facias.

cheers,
chris


----------



## Mattmedia (10/9/13)

Are you still interested in doing these facias?


----------



## Superoo (18/9/13)

Hi Mattmedia,

yes mate, I can do these no probs,

just pm me and I'll email you my bank details,

total cost $20 includes postage.

cheers,
Chris


----------



## micbrew (19/9/13)

hey chris

can you pm your bank details

I will grab one thnx

cheers mick


----------



## Bridges (19/9/13)

Got mine about a week ago. Awesome. Thanks heaps Superoo. I'll post a pic if I ever get around to finishing it.


----------



## CoopsOz (15/10/13)

Superoo, are you still doing these?


----------



## booargy (17/10/13)

I got some keg tags off him a few weeks ago send him a PM.


----------



## real_beer (7/5/14)

Late Monday night 5th May I decided to order another fascia panel for my spare control box build. Just got home from work today 7th May, and here it was sitting on my desk.
Holy smoke, great work Chris!

These things are hard to photograph without all sorts of reflections especially with a webcam but here's a pic anyway
.






Cheers :beer:


----------



## Bribie G (7/5/14)

What sequence do you press to hoist the bag?


----------



## real_beer (7/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> What sequence do you press to hoist the bag?


The Black Button under the Big Red one. I like too keep the BIAB simple no recirculation or sparging.





The Controller's for the Braumiser ripoff





And then there's the RIMS





Spend all my time building these things and yet I've got nothin' in the kegs :huh: I'm a real f***wit sometimes.


----------



## TheMechWarrior (3/12/14)

The Braumiser faceplate looks great!

Are they still available?


----------



## real_beer (3/12/14)

Yes indeed!

He's a great guy and his service is amazinly fast. Here's his website: http://www.eatonlaser.com.au/
Click on menu ................Shop......... Misc.........Brew Stuff

Cheers


----------

